# Classic Craigslist Lines



## basstender10.6

"It ran when I last used it" (yeah 20 years ago)

"In need of some TLC"

"An easy fix"

"A steal at this Price" (Yes..... if it ran)

"Just needs a good home" (and a good mechanic)

Add some more.... I am sure everyone has heard there share!


----------



## Jethroe

"$350.00 OBO" - (Gonna take that much to fix it.) =D>


----------



## gouran01

the guy I got it from said it ran great but I haven't tried it myself


----------



## BONZAI

I seen one in San Diego for a free ad.

"Free Fire Place. Works Great! Some Assembly Required."

Picture was a pile of broken red bricks from a demo.


----------



## Jay415

"good compression, pull rope broken"


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

In excellent condition except for ____________.


----------



## Jay415

both were running when put in shed for storage few years ago


----------



## fool4fish1226

Actual post from today #-o 

Early 90's Force Outboard motor

Looks old but works like new.
Great motor parts.
115 hp. Most of the motor is complete.
Willing to part out.
$550 OBO


----------



## basstender10.6

fool4fish1226 said:


> Actual post from today #-o
> 
> Early 90's Force Outboard motor
> 
> Looks old but works like new.
> Great motor parts.
> 115 hp. Most of the motor is complete.
> Willing to part out.
> $550 OBO


  works like new..... with complete rebuild


----------



## Captain Ahab

Found a good one:

"OUTBOARD MOTOR TEST TANK / BEER KEG TUB $75.00
Aluminum outboard motor test tank 30 ½ inches round, 24 inches deep on a 32 inch square base, with wheels an a drain value. $75.00 
This tank works great for holding a keg of beer or testing you outboard motor."








https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/boa/2661206735.html


----------



## Captain Ahab

This is too easy:

"Old Elgin boat motot sold by Sears in the early 50s. Turns over. Has been sitting in my barn for years. $60. Thank you. "

I think they mean you can turn the motor over from the photos


----------



## basstender10.6

Captain Ahab said:


> This is too easy:
> 
> "Old Elgin boat motot sold by Sears in the early 50s. Turns over. Has been sitting in my barn for years. $60. Thank you. "
> 
> I think they mean you can turn the motor over from the photos


haha! Years... I think he means decades!


----------



## Captain Ahab

They are everywhere

"I am selling an old 28hp outboard motor that I used a few years ago on the back bays at the jersey shore. When I used it, it ran but it could have used some tuning. It sounded like it was misfiring at times. I had replaced the plugs and it started right up but was not always smooth. It has a pull start but I used a cranking battery with it because it was easier to use the push button start. It has been in my garage taking up space so I would like to get rid of it cheaply. *This would be a great, inexpensive motor for someone that is handy with outboard motors*."

Really, it would also make a great anchor for someone that is handy with tossing junk over the side =D>


----------



## basstender10.6

"Doesn't currently run. I was going to fix it but didn't have the time. I have all parts for a complete rebuild"


----------



## devilmutt

Boat for sale. It floats!


----------



## Jdholmes

"bought it three months ago to fix up, now I decided I don't have time for it"

Interpretation: "found out it is not fixable"


----------



## Jdholmes

"Has good compression and is not siezed. Have not run it in approx. 3 years since the impeller went out. but ran great until then. A really cool antique piece that i wish i could keep, but running out of space in the garage"


----------



## Jdholmes

"Project boat that has been sitting for 4 years. Last time it was started it ran."

Haha...there is a statement...last time it started it ran...noooooo really? ....that one took a thinker.


----------



## Jethroe

Sometimes I wish this one was me - "Got a new boat and just dont need the old one anymore" :lol:

And heres one I just read today! 
We no longer have a boat, so don't need this. It is just been sitting in our yard and I'm ready to haul it to the scrapper. So, if you need a tilt boat trailer ready to hook up to and haul away, get ahold of me pretty quick cuz I'm cleaning up the yard! I'm asking $200 OBO. I know it will hold a 14' boat, I really don't know much else. I'm not a boat or trailer person. What you see is what you get!


----------



## devilmutt

> This raft made from 105 milk jugs, chicken wire, and plywood can be easily hauled in the back of a pickup truck.
> It will hold up to 800 pounds and is very stable in the water.
> It weighs 89 pounds.



My favorite...

Runs great, no motor.


----------



## Captain Ahab

devilmutt said:


> This raft made from 105 milk jugs, chicken wire, and plywood can be easily hauled in the back of a pickup truck.
> It will hold up to 800 pounds and is very stable in the water.
> It weighs 89 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite...
> 
> Runs great, no motor.
Click to expand...


How much?



WE HAVE A WINNER!


----------



## devilmutt

Captain Ahab said:


> devilmutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This raft made from 105 milk jugs, chicken wire, and plywood can be easily hauled in the back of a pickup truck.
> It will hold up to 800 pounds and is very stable in the water.
> It weighs 89 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite...
> 
> Runs great, no motor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much?
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE A WINNER!
Click to expand...


$25.00

https://rmn.craigslist.org/boa/2657268241.html


----------



## Jay415

devilmutt said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devilmutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite...
> 
> Runs great, no motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much?
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE A WINNER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $25.00
> 
> https://rmn.craigslist.org/boa/2657268241.html
Click to expand...

LOL talk about a mod'd boat!!
Accommodates 4 too!!! :lol:


----------



## devilmutt

"two used boat tires - $25"
https://rmn.craigslist.org/boa/2663857837.html

Boat tires? :LOL2:


----------



## devilmutt

First $300 takes this great boat I built. Come on up and take it down the river.
This could also be a great little fishing or duck boat.
First $300 takes....thats a lot less that the $800 I was asking for when I first posted. 
Call Al




https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/boa/2664480351.html


----------



## bcbouy

for sale $xxxx or best offer,must be gone by the weekend or i am junking it.( i see this one alot)


----------



## wasilvers

bcbouy said:


> for sale $xxxx or best offer,must be gone by the weekend or i am junking it.( i see this one alot)



LOL. I do junk mine though. It's amazing what people will take from your curb!


----------



## basstender10.6

Haha... these are great. "Boat tires"- never heard that one before
I have never seen any really crazy ones in my area, like those two custom boats posted before!


----------



## HOUSE

I got a great laugh out of this thread 

Here in SW Ohio we have a lot of crappy old boats that should be listed on Craigslist as "Outdoor Furniture".


----------



## fender66

Taken from "The Best Of Craigslist"


*Need Help With A Duck*
Date: 2011-04-08, 8:17PM EDT

I am looking for someone who can relocate a duck - thats the short story

I have a pool and every year a mallard and a hen show up and occupy my pool until I open it. This may sound dumb..... but I am serious. I have always had an assortment of methods to chase them away - and easily, bottle rockets etc.. radio, teenagers. Eventually they end up somewhere else - just not my pool. This year the hen showed up without the mallard. She won't leave and I'm pretty sure its the same one that has been here every year.

She won't leave, and I'm too nice to just go and be mean.

Well, I feel completely stupid, if someone knows how to extract a duck, well, I'm all ears.

Oh and YES I do get laughed at, at the office.....

Is there an online dating service for ducks?

Hey I've heard them all.

Lemme know....

Thanks for looking.. and stop laughing - I am serious 

**************** UPDATE ******************

Thank you Craigslist people who have sent me a link to

plentyofduck

I probably misrepresented the hen as well... in heat or something..... (SORRY HEN)

Well, of course it took about 2 minutes to find a greenhead and they are a happy couple.. See Pic #2

Now.. I'm changing gears...

I'm having a fundraiser so that they can get a room... and do what they are doing now..... not in my pool...........

If you STILL want to relocate the ducks, they need a honeymoon suite..... somewhere else...

Glad someone (something) is making the best of this warm evening

THIS IS NOT A JOKE !!!!!!!!!


************* LAST UPDATE ******************

WOW ...... this went way out of hand...

NO I WILL NOT MAKE A PORN DUCK SITE!!!!!!!!!!! You Craigslist >>>&^&&^%&% ... people scare me.... read a book or something


----------



## basstender10.6

That raft is a great deal... figuring $3 per gallon of milk it costs him over $300 to make


----------



## basstender10.6

$500 or Best Offer.....Here's your chance to get a boat and trailer cheap....just needs some work and cleaning. The rear of my boat became partially submerged at my marina slip this Sunday eve. Not sure why, after pulling boat from water we cannot see any obvious leak area so it may have just been a faulty automatic bilge pump or dead battery. Right now its on its trailer drying out, but some work needs to be done to it ASAP within the next few days.... fluids changed, new plugs and cap, etc., etc. to get engine running again. I do not have the time or money to do this now so I am selling the boat and trailer as is cheap. Great for someone who is handy. If you want a marina to do it it will cost about $1000 to $1200. The boat is worth about $3000, so with a little money and some elbow grease you can get into this for about half price or less.

Prior to Sunday, this boat ran great. Top speed was about 45mph. Great for tubing or water skiing. It has a 5.0 liter engine, Merc sterndrive, fishfinder, AM/FM Cd player, anchor, floatation cushion, boat fenders. and more.

This top two photos are of the boat a season or two ago. The bottom two photos are of the boat when it was partially submerged. (that is as deep as it went) and of it being towed to shore after being pumped out. 

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/boa/2668504451.html

So if the bilige pump breaks with in a few days from all of the leaks the boat will sink. Great!


----------



## Jdholmes

"...972 Glastron Boat 17 1/2 ft, 100hp johnson outboard motor. This boat will need some maintenance, I'm sure the gas is no good. I am not a mechanic and it's been in my garage for over a year. Shouldn't take much to get it running good again..."

Ok...let me get this straight...you aren't a mechanic, but you feel capable enough to declare it will be easy to get running good...? Mmmmm...riiiiiight.


----------



## basstender10.6

Ok...let me get this straight...you aren't a mechanic, but you feel capable enough to declare it will be easy to get running good...? Mmmmm...riiiiiight.[/quote]


haha


----------



## Greer

25hp evinrude outboard motor mint - $1000 (morehead city)

https://eastnc.craigslist.org/boa/2643868880.html

Mint! Seriously. Mid 90's motor laying on the floor in a pile of junk. Obviously their definition of mint is a bit off..................


----------



## basstender10.6

Greer said:


> 25hp evinrude outboard motor mint - $1000 (morehead city)
> 
> https://eastnc.craigslist.org/boa/2643868880.html
> 
> Mint! Seriously. Mid 90's motor laying on the floor in a pile of junk. Obviously their definition of mint is a bit off..................


A picture is worth a thousand words. If there was no picture people would be more interested because he said it runs good but now the picture shows his lack of care.


----------



## Popeye

What he probably means is that he stuffed wild mint leaves in it to cover the smell of mouse droppings in it.


----------



## Popeye

I have a boat trailer that is adjustable for different size boats. It is set up for a 14 foot boat right now. The overall length is 19 feet. It needs a hitch conector and a light set up. I don't have a title but will give a bill of sale. $100.00 Would make a great triler to haul just add deck. I would consider a trade for a Gun or a Guitar 

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bar/2678592990.html

Except I went through a huge hassle when I bought my trailer for my quad. In Illinois, a trailer is required to be titled and that title must be transferred when sold. A bill of sale for a trailer in lieu of a title (from an Illinois resident), isn't worth the paper it is written on. I had to have the seller title it and then wait for the title to be mailed to him and then transfer it to me.

Of course there is an ILLEGAL way of doing it, but it's not worth the hassle if you get caught falsifying the documentation.


----------



## Popeye

Here is the deal the car was in an accident whereby the back window was knocked out it was working until the inigition failed about a week ago so you can still drive it if the iginition is replace and you fix the back window. There are a lot of new parts on this car plus the air works fine. The car is a 1993 dodge grand caravan yep rustly but if you need a 7 passenger vehicle or something to use while doing heavy construction work hey look it was running. I am asking $700 because of the new parts the car is located in the burbs hey contact me who knows this maybe a car you can us. 

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/2678539722.html

Asking $700.00 because of all the new parts he installed and then fried the ignition circuit. If the ignition doesn't work, how do you know the air conditioning works? Another "It was running" vehicle.


----------



## basstender10.6

I love when people advertise boats as "many new parts". By new parts do you mean an air filter and decals on the motor cowling, or do you mean new carb, pistons, fuel lines, gear case, and starter?


----------



## lswoody

devilmutt said:


> This raft made from 105 milk jugs, chicken wire, and plywood can be easily hauled in the back of a pickup truck.
> It will hold up to 800 pounds and is very stable in the water.
> It weighs 89 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite...
> 
> Runs great, no motor.
Click to expand...

LOL!!!! Now that's funny!!!!!


----------



## basstender10.6

Twelve ft. Blue Crab sailboat.

Hull Only.

Good condition. Needs work (rudder, mast, sail, keel) to sail. Good for those who want to make it their own.


"so someone who is handy at rebuilding a whole sailboat should buy this??"


----------



## Derek

Under the Free section

CURB ALERT!!! 4 KIDS,TOYS, CLOTHES,HOUSEHOLD AND MORE!!! FREE!!! (WESTMINSTER, MA)
https://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/2689081529.html

anybody want some kids?


----------



## basstender10.6

Derek said:


> Under the Free section
> 
> CURB ALERT!!! 4 KIDS,TOYS, CLOTHES,HOUSEHOLD AND MORE!!! FREE!!! (WESTMINSTER, MA)
> https://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/2689081529.html
> 
> anybody want some kids?


 =D> Great Parenting!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Derek said:


> Under the Free section
> 
> CURB ALERT!!! 4 KIDS,TOYS, CLOTHES,HOUSEHOLD AND MORE!!! FREE!!! (WESTMINSTER, MA)
> https://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/2689081529.html
> 
> anybody want some kids?



Hey - you found my ad. Only 2 kids left so hurry while they last


----------



## gillhunter

Does anyone need an anchor? :LOL2: 

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/boa/2685304285.html


----------



## basstender10.6

gillhunter said:


> Does anyone need an anchor? :LOL2:
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/boa/2685304285.html


I will remove it for $10


----------



## MOE

https://gulfport.craigslist.org/hsh/2694619230.html

New, never cooked in. Works great!

Really?! How do you know it works great if you've never used it?


----------



## basstender10.6

MOE said:


> https://gulfport.craigslist.org/hsh/2694619230.html
> 
> New, never cooked in. Works great!
> 
> Really?! How do you know it works great if you've never used it?


haha. good point!


----------



## BYOB Fishing

I have a very small johnson


24 pounds ,its a 1.5 hp. Asking $195 call 535-xxxx


----------



## fender66

BYOB Fishing said:


> I have a very small johnson
> 
> 
> 24 pounds ,its a 1.5 hp. Asking $195 call 535-xxxx




=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> :LOL2:


----------



## gouran01

X2, took me a second to get it (long day) but I would hate to see what he calls big!


----------



## Popeye

Big ones are probably 'rude


----------



## bcbouy

:LOL2: winner!


----------



## austin619

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/mcy/2714942657.html


"race ready, only the throttle is broken" its obviously not "ready" if it has a broken throttle! haha


----------



## Greer

Lol I guess it may be race ready if it is stuck on full throttle.......


----------



## basstender10.6

I love the ones that tell you its a minor fix, yet they admit they know nothing about boating


----------



## azekologi

"few small 'pinholes', won't take that much to fix, doesn't leak _that much_ water".

YA RIGHT!


----------



## Derek

I have this Humminbird LCR 2000 Fish finder...I DO NOT HAVE THE SOUNDER OR ANY OF THE CABLES. THEY DO SELL THEM ONLINE.
I know for sure that it works...


----------



## basstender10.6

This is quite funny. https://newjersey.craigslist.org/boa/2722099224.html
Yes it looks as it is all there, all meaning half your backyard and 50 years of leaves.


----------



## basstender10.6

[" BRAND NEW 1986 EVINRUDE 8HP LONG SHAFT OUTBOARD - $1200 (CENTRAL JERSEY)"
BOUGHT NEW IN 87 AND PUT ON A SAWHORSE IN BASEMENT OF MY COUSINS HOUSE TIL HOUSE WAS SOLD LAST YEAR.
WAS NEVER STARTED! MINT CONDITION! TWO STROKE, LONG SHAFT, TILLER.
CALL MY HOUSE 908 369 0028 OR MY CELL 610 349 0883 PAUL.]

Uhm... so why did you buy the motor?


----------



## bcbouy

8' camper, eveything works good.no battery.no tanks. no jacks. no chance :LOL2:


----------



## bulldog

"Amazing inboard jet.........ran great before carb was stolen."


----------



## MadCatter

devilmutt said:


> First $300 takes this great boat I built. Come on up and take it down the river.
> This could also be a great little fishing or duck boat.
> First $300 takes....thats a lot less that the $800 I was asking for when I first posted.
> Call Al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/boa/2664480351.html



Kind of makes you wonder why he dropped it from $800 to $300 - someone probably DID take it down the river and sank like a rock!!


----------



## MadCatter

Captain Ahab said:


> Derek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under the Free section
> 
> CURB ALERT!!! 4 KIDS,TOYS, CLOTHES,HOUSEHOLD AND MORE!!! FREE!!! (WESTMINSTER, MA)
> https://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/2689081529.html
> 
> anybody want some kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - you found my ad. Only 2 kids left so hurry while they last
Click to expand...


What else have you got in the household?


----------



## MadCatter

Try this one out and look at the pictures:

https://louisville.craigslist.org/boa/2794278251.html

73' 16 foot smokercraft - $1000 (Meade Co)

I have a 16' aluminum smokercraft. Comes with trailer, 2 gas tanks, 2 brand new seats, brand new uninstalled carpeting. Needs work, has a 40 horse johnson that turns freely nad has compression but starter is bad. Has clear title in hand. Will take $1000 cash OBO or trade for 4cyl truck, mustang, or self dfense items. Thanks

------------------
I love how he wants 'self-defense items'.

My all-time favorites though will always be the ones that say, "Boat trailer for sale $__________, buy the trailer and get a free boat." 

The pictures show a questionable trailer and a boat that's a total wreck - they give you the boat because they don't want to haul it to the dump.


----------



## HANGEYE

Saw this one and had to take a look. [-o< 

1997 Smoker Craft 140 pro mag with a 1998 25hp Mariner. 2 gas tanks, one is 6 gal & one is 3 1/2 gal, 6 rod holders, 2 batteries that are new with onboard charging system, bilge pump and live well pump are original and work fine, bow mount Minnkota trolling motor with Auto Pilot (45# thrust), transom mount Minnkota trolling motor (30# thrust), Hummingbird locator mounted on the bow, Lowrance HDS with lake map chip on Ram mount at the stern, 2 anchors. The floor is solid, no soft spots and was recarpeted last year (2009). Boat rides on a Shorelander all roller trailer. Tires are in like new condition. Asking $2500 or best offer.

The boat was located 40 miles from my home, so I had to take a look. Turns out, the seller works at Mercury Marine and said he took the motor to work and had them go through the whole thing and make it perfect. I looked it over from stem to stern and could not find any thing wrong with it. Paid the man cash, hooked it to my truck and headed down the drive way. As I'm waiting for traffic to clear, a fella pulls into the drive way and stops next to me and asked if that was the boat that was for sale. Came real close to missing out on this deal but am happy to say she is bundeled up for the winter (sorry, no pics) but I used it many times last year and the entire rig is like brand new. I guess I just got lucky with this Craigslist add. =D>


----------



## gouran01

MadCatter said:


> devilmutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> First $300 takes this great boat I built. Come on up and take it down the river.
> This could also be a great little fishing or duck boat.
> First $300 takes....thats a lot less that the $800 I was asking for when I first posted.
> Call Al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/boa/2664480351.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of makes you wonder why he dropped it from $800 to $300 - someone probably DID take it down the river and sank like a rock!!
Click to expand...


I duuno, a lil cushion on there and a spot for batteries and troller, might not be too bad in some spots


----------



## JonBoatfever

https://www.craigslist.org/about/best/tal/1984502593.html

This made me laugh like a gorrilla :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## MadCatter

JonBoatfever said:


> https://www.craigslist.org/about/best/tal/1984502593.html
> 
> This made me laugh like a gorrilla :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



:mrgreen: Oh snap!! loved the part about birth control.. :mrgreen:


----------



## JasonLester

This ones pretty good... 
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/boa/2724232010.html

16 FT SEA NYMPH MODEL FM 160 WITH FLAT FLOOR, CASTING DECK, STEERING CONSOLE, ALMOST NEW $600 FOOT CONTROLLED TROLLLING MOTOR, 2 LIVE WELLS , LOTS OT STORAGE, 2 PEDISTAL SEATS,......... BOAT AND TRAILER ONLY........... RATED FOR UP TO 70 HP.....$1700..HULL IS IN EXCELLENT CONDITION...EMAIL FOR PICS............................937 862 4399........................... i also have a 14 FT ALUMINUM SEA KING FOR $325 AND A 14 FT SEA NYMPH MODEL 14 B SEA NYMPH WITH TRAILER AND LIKE NEW TROLLING MOTOR FOR $650 ............................I AM NOT A DEALER......... I SELL LAKEFRONT PROPERTIES AND OUTFIT MY BUYERS....... SO CALL US ABOUT THAT LAKEFRONT PROPERTY DREAM YOU'VE ALWAY HAD..........IT MAY BE CHEAPER THAN YOU THINK

Way to advertise buddy.... All capital letters. Hard to read and understand what is for sale. Yep I'd buy lakefront property from you.


----------



## austin619

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/cto/2818289154.html

"It has around 155,xxx miles and ran great before it stopped running."

it ran great before it quit running? really wouldn't have guessed!!


----------



## Derek

Not really a classic line but what is it?
I think someone made a "boat" out of a kids sandbox

https://worcester.craigslist.org/boa/3003630987.html


----------



## fool4fish1226

Derek said:


> Not really a classic line but what is it?
> I think someone made a "boat" out of a kids sandbox
> 
> https://worcester.craigslist.org/boa/3003630987.html




Thats a crazy looking boat???


----------



## Captain Ahab

What the heck is "refiber glassed" mean? I almost want to send an email


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> What the heck is "refiber glassed" mean? I almost want to send an email



Isn't that what happens when you get $hitFaced and then eat granola to replenish your system? :LOL2:


----------



## Kochy

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is "refiber glassed" mean? I almost want to send an email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what happens when you get $hitFaced and then eat granola to replenish your system? :LOL2:
Click to expand...


I read this and loled.


----------



## Dman23

I like this one i saw the other day.., "kind of an ugly boat, but roomy". Lol classic


----------



## fender66

I made it to about 10:00 AM this morning thinking it was Thursday. Someone was nice enough to clue me in that it's only Wednesday and it's been downhill ever since.


----------



## Popeye

Of course it's downhill... It's Hump Day, it's supposed to be down hill from here.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Of course it's downhill... It's Hump Day, it's supposed to be down hill from here.



Dang it! Put this in the wrong thread. See....the rest of my week is hopeless!


----------



## LOWEBIGJON

probably needs a fuse..


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's downhill... It's Hump Day, it's supposed to be down hill from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang it! Put this in the wrong thread. See....the rest of my week is hopeless!
Click to expand...


Must be call in sick day tomorrow then


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's downhill... It's Hump Day, it's supposed to be down hill from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang it! Put this in the wrong thread. See....the rest of my week is hopeless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be call in sick day tomorrow then
Click to expand...


Definitely thinking about that on Friday. I haven't done that for several years, but I feel a case of "Anal Glaucoma" coming on.....you know, when you can't see dragging you a$$ to work!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Dang it! Put this in the wrong thread. See....the rest of my week is hopeless![/quote]

Must be call in sick day tomorrow then[/quote]

Definitely thinking about that on Friday. I haven't done that for several years, but I feel a case of "Anal Glaucoma" coming on.....you know, when you can't see dragging you a$$ to work![/quote]

Make you eye appointment for friday for sure that way you get a 3 day weekend. Then show up monday with those big old person sun glasses on saying you eye are still very sensitive to light, works every time. :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

reviving an old thread...

https://racine.craigslist.org/rvs/3059604703.html

"TV AC/DC ,sink,fridge DC/AC,110 v power outlets,Microwave,running water,
two couches in the back *witch* can sleep *tree people* comfortable,no generator or toilet,
AC doe *snot blow* very cold air *my* need to be charged,lots of *closets space*,
very sharp van and very clean *no* smell or any *pets in the van*,radio removable CD player,
power windows,power locks,cruise control 13*4.0*00 miles runs great "

WOW where to start... Witches and tree people sleeping in the van, it has snot blow, but no pets are included. Only 134 miles. I need this!


----------



## wihil

Must be a transplanted Yooper. When I put the Yooper filter on in the brain and cracked a beer, everything came into focus.

:lol:


----------



## theyyounggun

Read this today. "It ran great but then it stopped working while I was at the lake. I had to get towed in. Im no mechanic and dont know whats wrong with it but it would be pretty easy fix for someone that knows what there doing."


----------



## Mizzie

I personally like the ads which go like... "Boat for sale, needs work, No room for it need it gone, must sell... or trade for another boat". 

So, basically you want to pawn your headache off for a less of a headache, you aren't gaining any room.


----------



## azekologi

Mizzie said:


> "Boat for sale... No room for it need it gone, must sell... or trade for another boat".
> 
> So, basically you want to pawn your headache off for a less of a headache, you aren't gaining any room.



Hey, maybe they're willing to trade for a smaller boat...it would give them a little more room/storage space. :roll:


----------



## Popeye

They etter be looking for a smaller boat if they are thinking of trading, not gonna get a very big one if they are looking for an even up trade for a boat that needs work that's for sure.


----------



## Palmer812

Another good one!
ITS A 87 GALAXY IT WAS RUNNING LAST SUMMER BUT WEN I PUT IT UP ON WINNER TIME AT THE SHOP THEY STOLD SOME STUFF LIKE THE BATTERY ALTERNATOR THE PREPELER AND THEY CUT SOME WIRES GOING FROM THE BATTERY TO THE MOTOR ITS SIMPLE STUFF THE STIKER DONT GO OUTTILL NEXT YEAR SO IF SOMEONE CAN PUT IT TOGETHER ILL B A PERFECT BOAT FOR U IM JUST NO RELATED WITH BOAT FOR MORE INF PLEASE CALL, TEXT OR E-MAIL. 704-939-1977 980-208-3564 AND ASK FOR ERICK. THANKS FOR LOOKING. 

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/3159472024.html


----------



## wasilvers

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/3149320374.html

" I've also decided to leave my collection of bugs which I've painstakingly acquired over the last weeks of driving. This will no doubt enhance your rugged manliness persona and attract many adventurous young women. My asking price is $1800 or best offer with a couple of stipulations :

1. You must be cool but not an A-hole. Though I may still sell it to you, you'll probably have to pay more.

2. Finally, in the event of an actual Zombie Apocalypse all ownership rights revert back to me. If you're cool I may let you ride along or at least give you a chance with my Hyundai. If you're an A-hole and I still sold it to you, I'll probably just run you over with it to slow them down."

Classic, the picture is even better, it includes clint eastwood, a bikini chick, and star wars references.


----------



## Popeye

No wonder Clint was always so good with either hand. He has a right hand on his left arm.


----------



## mcateercustom

Found this one this morning! 

" I've done some research and so far every site I've checked puts its value at a little under 150.00"

If you found it for that price on every site you checked, why in the crap ain't you sellin it there!? :LMFAO: :---)


----------



## Popeye

One for Ahab to buy...

Hey, I couldn't make this up:

I got this jet sky from my fren for free cause he blowed the moter so i put my grampas motor on the back case hes ded.so he dont use it anymor my dad said he thinks you will get killed on it so hes makin me sell it to someon else. its almose don it just needs stuff hoked up. The moter riuns grete if you spray hair spray into te careberater case the gas tank isnt hookd up yet. i think wen its done it wil prolly do about 32 or 85 miles an our anim sure the womin will love it and alwase ask fer rider on it i dont have a cell fone an my parents dont ether so call my grammas house an tell her but talk loud cause shes def. i will take best offers. ps this is a good birfday present for a kid.


https://providence.craigslist.org/boa/3204104223.html


----------



## basstender10.6

I hate when i go to buy a boat from someone and i know so much more about the boat and motor then them, and end up showing the guy how certain things work. That being said, i just saw a boat advertised with a "25hp minnkota motor". It was clearly an evinrude/tracker and the owner could have found that out by looking at the decals


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> One for Ahab to buy...
> 
> Hey, I couldn't make this up:
> 
> I got this jet sky from my fren for free cause he blowed the moter so i put my grampas motor on the back case hes ded.so he dont use it anymor my dad said he thinks you will get killed on it so hes makin me sell it to someon else. its almose don it just needs stuff hoked up. The moter riuns grete if you spray hair spray into te careberater case the gas tank isnt hookd up yet. i think wen its done it wil prolly do about 32 or 85 miles an our anim sure the womin will love it and alwase ask fer rider on it i dont have a cell fone an my parents dont ether so call my grammas house an tell her but talk loud cause shes def. i will take best offers. ps this is a good birfday present for a kid.
> 
> 
> https://providence.craigslist.org/boa/3204104223.html





Did you look at the photos?


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> One for Ahab to buy...
> 
> Hey, I couldn't make this up:
> 
> I got this jet sky from my fren for free cause he blowed the moter so i put my grampas motor on the back case hes ded.so he dont use it anymor my dad said he thinks you will get killed on it so hes makin me sell it to someon else. its almose don it just needs stuff hoked up. The moter riuns grete if you spray hair spray into te careberater case the gas tank isnt hookd up yet. i think wen its done it wil prolly do about 32 or 85 miles an our anim sure the womin will love it and alwase ask fer rider on it i dont have a cell fone an my parents dont ether so call my grammas house an tell her but talk loud cause shes def. i will take best offers. ps this is a good birfday present for a kid.
> 
> 
> https://providence.craigslist.org/boa/3204104223.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look at the photos?
Click to expand...


That's why I knew this was for you


----------



## DVeasey

_"Brand new, Never used.

Works like a champ.

Its worth your money,"_

If it was never used, how do you know it "Works like a champ?!" #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> One for Ahab to buy...
> 
> Hey, I couldn't make this up:
> 
> I got this jet sky from my fren for free cause he blowed the moter so i put my grampas motor on the back case hes ded.so he dont use it anymor my dad said he thinks you will get killed on it so hes makin me sell it to someon else. its almose don it just needs stuff hoked up. The moter riuns grete if you spray hair spray into te careberater case the gas tank isnt hookd up yet. i think wen its done it wil prolly do about 32 or 85 miles an our anim sure the womin will love it and alwase ask fer rider on it i dont have a cell fone an my parents dont ether so call my grammas house an tell her but talk loud cause shes def. i will take best offers. ps this is a good birfday present for a kid.
> 
> 
> https://providence.craigslist.org/boa/3204104223.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look at the photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I knew this was for you
Click to expand...




I sent him an email asking off the wall questions


Wonder how you steer it


----------



## Popeye

You should drive up and see it, you're only like 5 hours away. Get some pictures of you sitting on it...


----------



## one100grand

Popeye said:


> You should drive up and see it, you're only like 5 hours away. Get some pictures of you sitting on it...



I'd pay $20 worth of your gas to actually have that happen...


----------



## Popeye

one100grand said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should drive up and see it, you're only like 5 hours away. Get some pictures of you sitting on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd pay $20 worth of your gas to actually have that happen...
Click to expand...


Pose on it like you're riding a bull and waving a cowboy hat and I'll throw $20.00 your way too.


----------



## Popeye

$5.00 more if you make that picture your avatar


----------



## one100grand

Hell, if he did it, I'd make that picture MY avatar


----------



## wasilvers

[youtube]VZ2HcRl4wSk[/youtube]


----------



## chrispbrown27

I am so glad I found this post...some ads on Craigslist just annoy me. These are some of the most annoying...and I see them often.
1) "has a trolly motor"....what exactly is a "trolly motor"?
2) "semi-v"...now I may be wrong about this, but to me a semi-v and a modified v can both be found on flat bottom jon boats...a v-bow is just that....a v-bow....this is not a "semi-v"...https://westky.craigslist.org/boa/3199500868.html 
3) "lost the paperwork....would be easy to get registered if you wanted to".....ya ok
4) Please learn to spell....I understand that mistyping happens (there is a good chance I will mistype something in this post) but when the entire post is illegible I personally move on to the next ad.
5) "FIRM!!"....the exclamation points are what gets me....kinda makes me think the person is a bit cocky and so I move on to the next ad...everything should have wiggle room


----------



## basstender10.6

After reading all of these posts and the 115 + pages of craigslist lines on iboats forum, I think i will purchase my next boat new so I do not have to deal with these idiots.


----------



## MOE

:LOL22: I always check the free section just to see what's out there. Usually cats and dogs. Never expected to see this.
https://gulfport.craigslist.org/zip/3259289631.html

MEN'S BOXER BRIEF UNDERWEAR, colors and whites, popular name brands. Elasticized, washable, most new, several just tried on. 11 in all, one of which worn once and freshly-laundered. Were likely purchased at Burke's. Cannot use, because of misfit. In these days and times, hesitate to just throw them away, because they're essentially "new", although I don't have sales receipts. Good fit for most 36 - 40, proportional build. (Size L/G/G) Excellent for those seeking good back and abdominal support, comfort. If they were used trash, I'd have trashed them! Kind of a delicate and personal item to offer, but, oh well! Not asking for any compensation, if you want them, you are free to come and take them; if you wish to try on, you may do so in privacy. Drop me a line if interested.


----------



## redslayer8585

Slightly used F150 4x4 - $1000000 (Holt)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No longer runs.Passenger door wont open. Cab leaks. Hood wont stay latched. Has slight problem with cooling system. Flapper pin valve stuck open. Blinker fluid was just changed. Needs muffler bearings. would make nice gift for exwife. Has no title, needed something to wipe with will out snip huntin. Will trade for Twin Big Block Jon Boat only


----------



## jasper60103

One sweet deal, LOL. :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

jasper60103 said:


> One sweet deal, LOL. :LOL2:



That has to be a typo. No way a Blue Fin with a 40 Merc can go for a mere $9,000.


----------



## wihil

Popeye said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One sweet deal, LOL. :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has to be a typo. No way a Blue Fin with a 40 Merc can go for a mere $9,000.
Click to expand...


Take a look around here - some people think they're worth more... :roll:


----------



## Popeye

Wonder if he's selling that cargo trailer, I'm looking for one.


----------



## Popeye

Free carpet - only slightly smells of dog poop...

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/zip/3366279217.html


----------



## Popeye

Really?

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/zip/4000674534.html


----------



## Kochy

Somebody posted this on another forum I'm registered with. 

Some people have too much time on their hands I guess.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/zip/4000674534.html


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## MOE

I can't remember where I saw this one (maybe on here but I think it was another forum) but it is funny. The add has been deleted but I had copied it to an email and was able to find it.


https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/boa/3899965337.html

1989 ProCraft Pro-Flip 17' 6" with 1989 Suzuki DT 150 hp and galvanized trailer.
Best flipping bass boat ever made. I let a mechanic drive it today and all he said was "LOTS OF POWER ".

Suzuki has a super high performance stainless steel prop and Stingray power fins added to the lower unit for additional performance.

It's got a super powerful minn kota with 65 lb's of thrust and if you don't know 65 lb's will do, it will damn near get this boat to plain out. Trolling motor footpedal is made to make you a guitar hero, whether you're Stevie Ray Vaugn from the southern roots of Texas or 1980s guitar virtuoso superstar Ritchie Sambora. 

Premium high tensile strength pole holders to help you reel in the biggest catch, Or keep your hands free while you're opening a beverage.

It has a Eagle Ultra lll plus fish finder which is three times better than the original. I can't read the display cause the screen is messed up but it beeps when a fish comes under the boat.

It has two original 2 tone pedestal swivel seats upholstered in the finest synthetic materials available that year for the ultimate fishing pleasure.

Two freshly installed matching two-tone seats on the lower deck for optimal driving experience.

Deck is fabricated from premium American aluminum covered in the rich plush color matching carpet.

Freshly installed high-performance handcrafted custom American-made wind shield by top-tier automotive craftsman.

A live well in front and a live well in the back cause you'll be catching so damn many bass you won't have time to be running around the boat.
And besides catching bass you'll be hooking up with so much ass you'll need two oars to beat them bitches out of the boat.

Once you fire up that motor ain't nobody gonna catch you anyway.

If you go fishing on the mississippi river you could probably buzz down to the gulf of mexico and do some deep sea tuna fishing and catch a $10,000 butter ball tuna some Thursday night . On the way back do some gator and duck hunting and be back in the morning for work Friday.

Trailer is full galvanized and has some bad ass fully polishable aluminum rims and super sticky Firehawk Indy 500 race tires. I could pull this thing around a nascar track . Updated LED lights that would be a hit at a techno pumping rave party.

You don't have to even have to put this unit in the water to get the ladies. Sometimes if I need to get laid I hook it up to my El Camino and pull it down main street. Can't stop at the lights though cause the fat ones will have a chance to climb in the boat when you're waiting. Best thing is to keep a nice steady pace to let the skinny ones get in.


----------



## nomowork

I'll admit, I haven't read every post but seeing that I just sold my tin boat last week, here's a quick recap of what happened on Craig's List.

I actually got about ten calls, most were legitimate, some were scams. 

Being a nice guy, I gave the first caller first crack at the boat as he seemed very interested, so I told him I would hold it for him till the next day when he could show up. Yup, you guessed it, a genuine flake. He never showed, never returned calls, etc., so I started calling other prospective buyers and informed them that it would be first come first served. About five buyers said they were on the way but only one showed up, with cash too! Sold it at my asking price and even gave him some extra things that I would no longer need for the tin. I told him about this forum, so hopefully he'll join.

No more Mr. Nice Guy!


----------



## wasilvers

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326140#p326140 said:


> nomowork » Yesterday, 21:57[/url]"]I'll admit, I haven't read every post but seeing that I just sold my tin boat last week, here's a quick recap of what happened on Craig's List.
> 
> I actually got about ten calls, most were legitimate, some were scams.
> 
> Being a nice guy, I gave the first caller first crack at the boat as he seemed very interested, so I told him I would hold it for him till the next day when he could show up. Yup, you guessed it, a genuine flake. He never showed, never returned calls, etc., so I started calling other prospective buyers and informed them that it would be first come first served. About five buyers said they were on the way but only one showed up, with cash too! Sold it at my asking price and even gave him some extra things that I would no longer need for the tin. I told him about this forum, so hopefully he'll join.
> 
> No more Mr. Nice Guy!



I've sold a few cars on Craigslist and run them this way... the first person to my door with cash gets the car. I'm not holding it for anyone. They just seem to want a fallback plan should their other car deal not work out. This method works great and all cars are sold in 36hours. I will not bargain with anyone over email or the phone. The asking price is the asking price (I will negotiate some, but not with lowballers. If they want to wait a week, it will go down by 10-20% week after week till it sells. I haven't been in a hurry to sell anything. This seems to work well for me. 

Now for a story, I was selling a van and my wife happened to be there. The guy (negotiator) was telling me some sob story of his son-in-law (the buyer) being out of work, needing a car for his family, etc. etc. and he mentioned 3 times he (negotiator) was a police officer. He said he also owned a body shop and he would fix some door dings on my other car free of charge to help make up for the difference he was low balling. Anyway, my wife bought his story hook, line and sinker - she had tears in her eyes - and told me to settle for 60% of the asking price. ARRRRGGGggg... Anyway, we did a bill of sale, he paid the cash (wanted to write a check) and couldn't leave fast enough... So fast he wouldn't tell me where his shop was, or the name of it or anything. He just kept ignoring the question and literally ran out the door. I tried to stop him in the parking lot and he waved and drove on. Fast forward 4 days... he has the balls to call me up and say his son-in-law wants to UNDO THE DEAL. I actually laughed out loud. He said they took the van to a shop and were told needed a new fuel pump (not true, a hose had a split and we all saw it and knew it.) Said his son couldn't pay for the repairs and I NEEDED to take the van back - he was cop you know and he stopped just short of threatening to make it happen... I told him I would be happy to take the van back, if he had only acted honestly in the transaction and been willing to fix the door dings in my van. But since he was a jerk and wouldn't give me the shop info and never had any intention of fixing my car, he could deal with the one he already bought in 'as is' condition. Told him if he had acted honestly in the beginning, I would have felt more accommodating, but his dishonest tactics, telling a sob story, low balling, and lying got him a van he didn't want. He didn't have much to say as I was pretty blunt in my assessment of his character.

That van was still on the road 3 years later when we spotted it in a Walmart parking lot in Milwaukee.


----------



## Kismet

Just a note after reading the post above^.

In all bills of sale I give to a buyer, the line above the signature reads:

*"No warranties expressed or implied."*

Most folks are just fine, but it is the ONE...er...person...who trashes the whole fair transaction exchange. That line exonerates you from any "mis-quoting" of your agreement.

Just sold a great little Y-stern canoe to a young man. He asked that I hold it for him until the evening. After talking with him, I said "sure." Turns out he was driving 240 miles to come and pick it up! Nice guy, loved the boat, and was very grateful since he'd missed out on several purchases because he was so far away.

Still feel good about it.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326216#p326216 said:


> Kismet » Thu Aug 15, 2013 1:31 pm[/url]"]Just a note after reading the post above^.
> 
> In all bills of sale I give to a buyer, the line above the signature reads:
> 
> *"No warranties expressed or implied."*
> 
> Most folks are just fine, but it is the ONE...er...person...who trashes the whole fair transaction exchange. That line exonerates you from any "mis-quoting" of your agreement.
> 
> Just sold a great little Y-stern canoe to a young man. He asked that I hold it for him until the evening. After talking with him, I said "sure." Turns out he was driving 240 miles to come and pick it up! Nice guy, loved the boat, and was very grateful since he'd missed out on several purchases because he was so far away.
> 
> Still feel good about it.




Good stuff Kismet - you should also add a line that says that "this agreement of sale is the entire understanding and cannot be modified unless in writing."

Saves you from the entire problem of parole evidence - basically, if you do not promise it in writing it does not count.

Also, write "As Is" in big letters!


----------



## PATRIOT

"Boat trailer kit . . . some assembly required . . . $100 cash only"


----------

